# Fletch's 1972 Montgomery Ward Skiff Build



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

Hey Guys, new to the site, wanted to join and document the build.

So, I've always wanted to build a little skiff for fresh water fun, and calm days on the back bays in New Jersey. Took me a while to find one of these hulls, which is another one of boats built with the molds that was passed around like a drunk college girl between Johnsen, Mitchell, Logan Etc. They just don't exist up here in the northeast.....everything is aluminium, which is no Bueno for salt use. Found this Montgomery Ward 14.5 Sea King right around the corner. The guy bought it and never used it. I traded a 1970 6HP Johnnyrude for it, boat and trailer have a title. For me, this was gold, as I had about $125 bucks into the motor. The real awesome thing about this build, is that I have almost everything I need from leftovers from the last 2 "big boat" builds.....so, heck yea?

So is it currently a huge pile of crap? Absolutely. But I only needed a donor hull. Everything is getting gutted. Also, I have a 20hp Johnson I picked up for $40 bucks, and have it all serviced and ready to rock. Just doing some painting now to make it look halfway decent.

The plans:

Remove the bench seating
Build a stringer system
Rebuild the transom, and beef it up
Build a front and rear casting deck.
Place the fuel tank in the bow to get the weight balanced
At midships, a grab bar and a cooler. 

If you guys have any insight or ideas, please weigh in!

Here are some pictures on day 1.


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

Game on! Love the build threads!!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Sweet! Looking forward to following this thread.

Here is how mine ended up:

















I also just use a cooler in front of the grab bar for passenger seating


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

WOW! That is really.....really nice. I'm debating if I want to build a full cap as you did. I'm certainly not going to the length of making mine as "finished" as yours is. I do love the layout, and it's really what I'm going for. Is there any pitfalls I should avoid?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome aboard, lots of great restorations and scratch builds on here to draw inspiration from. @yobata probably has one of the most applicable to your ride. Look fwd to seeing the progress. Advice.. get to grinding before it gets hot.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Lots of collective knowledge here in terms of rebuild projects. 

What's that white stuff in the skiff and on the ground? 

Good luck with the undertaking and keep us posted. These are very popular threads and a great source of ideas for rigging, layout, etc. for others.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Cool stuff. What's that thing on the underside of the hull in your pic of the bottom?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Fletch said:


> any pitfalls I should avoid?


While it's unavoidable to take pauses in the build time as life comes at you, just remember to do something each week to keep progressing!

I have seen many start the work but never finish. I can tell you it's pretty rewarding to complete the project, although in boating, it's never really quite ever "finished"  for instance I am just now getting around to installing a rubber rub rail


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Cool stuff. What's that thing on the underside of the hull in your pic of the bottom?


It actually has a self draining "cooler" seat. You press down on a rubber button, and it drains when the boat is underway...that's the idea anyway.


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

LowHydrogen said:


> Welcome aboard, lots of great restorations and scratch builds on here to draw inspiration from. @yobata probably has one of the most applicable to your ride. Look fwd to seeing the progress. Advice.. get to grinding before it gets hot.


I plan on getting the majority of the grinding and sanding done while i'm completely covered, trying not to freeze to death


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

yobata said:


> While it's unavoidable to take pauses in the build time as life comes at you, just remember to do something each week to keep progressing!
> 
> I have seen many start the work but never finish. I can tell you it's pretty rewarding to complete the project, although in boating, it's never really quite ever "finished"  for instance I am just now getting around to installing a rubber rub rail


So, I hear what you are saying about doing a little each day. This will be my 3rd complete build....and surprisingly, I'm still married. My first build was a 17 Aquasport, and most recently, I completed a 2100 Hydra-Sport. Added a few here for your enjoyment, as well as the link with the complete build. 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...813.1073741833.1503265243&type=1&l=f5e99f72a5


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

The good news is, I have a TON of supplies left over, including a full sheet of 3/4 Corelite (which I will be using for the transom and most of the stringer system. 2 full cans of unused Awlcraft 2000 (flag blue and off white), 5 gallons (wont be enough) of Vinyl-ester resin, 2 rolls of 1708, 1208, and roll of chop mat. Hatches, Switches, marine wires, hoses, hardware...you name it. Even 50 yards of uniflex rubrail. These are all products of stupid ordering mistakes, and me changing my mind on the last 2 builds. So, this is all leftovers. Waste not, want not......right? Also, we just had our 2nd child, and I'm pretty sure my wife would murder me if the Fedex truck kept delivering "gifts" like they did on my last build. It was always a race to see who would make it home first.....Fedex or my wife. I now use UPS, guess who won.


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

Temps got up to a damn near tropical 38 degrees here, so while the ice melted, I thought I'd go rip off the rub rail and some other garbage. Saw the transom skin was cracking....soooooo, I PULLED IT OFF WITH MY HANDS. Removed the core with a screwdriver.

Can't make this $hit up, someone who "repaired" the transom previously used window screen and bondoglass to "glass in" the new transom. Good thing they used that WOOD GLUE to bond the 2 sheets together, and to the transom skin. Also, the "glass" wasn't tied into the hull sides.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

It's good to hear that you will add stringers and (assuming) a sole/false floor. These skiffs relied on that middle bench seat to give the hull stiffness. Once you remove that middle seat, the floor would flex on mine until I added stringers and a sole.


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

yobata said:


> It's good to hear that you will add stringers and (assuming) a sole/false floor. These skiffs relied on that middle bench seat to give the hull stiffness. Once you remove that middle seat, the floor would flex on mine until I added stringers and a sole.


Yea, I'm friends with CeejKay (corey), that built one, and commented on yours. He advised me that stringers are a must. I plan on running the stringers the full length, adding a deck, then adding the bulkheads. The only thing below the deck will be the center stringer that will be a PVC pipe ripped in half that will act as a rigging tube. Honestly man, you did such a great job, and I'm going to draw a lot of influence from your build. Do you recall your transom height? What would you recommend? I want to get some performance, but want to avoid it blowing out in turns.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

The original Johnsen had a 15" transom, so I replaced with the same. I had to notch down the transom a bit (~3") to meet the original design. It worked out great with a 2006 2 stroke 25hp Yamaha. I'm really looking forward to seeing your progress. Looks like you know what you are doing based on your previous work!! Great job on your other boats!!!


----------



## Capt Rhan (Nov 8, 2017)

What is that White Stuff in your bbbboat? SALT
Tahee


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

Capt Rhan said:


> What is that White Stuff in your bbbboat? SALT
> Tahee


Yea man, we take the whole "salt life" thing seriously here in PA. I bought the boat right after a snow storm when it was 9 degrees outside.


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

yobata said:


> The original Johnsen had a 15" transom, so I replaced with the same. I had to notch down the transom a bit (~3") to meet the original design. It worked out great with a 2006 2 stroke 25hp Yamaha. I'm really looking forward to seeing your progress. Looks like you know what you are doing based on your previous work!! Great job on your other boats!!!


Thanks man! We are getting a break in the weather here in the next few days, I'm going to try and get the benches cut out and the transom skin cleaned up.


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

Got some dirty work done yesterday. Still have some grinding to do, but I can get this done on some cold days. The good news is, I can start building templates,core, front and rear deck etc. So, by the time the weather turns, I can jump outside and start tabbing in stringers and such.


----------



## Capt Rhan (Nov 8, 2017)

Lots of work done. You decking it in? I used to live in Pa when I was a kid. My Grandma was one of the last heirs to PPG. We lived in Camp Hill during the 59 snow it was up to the eves of our house. I got frost bite that year. NO desire to go back.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Pretty work on the previous projects and good luck on this one. If it turns out like the others, you'll have a fine little skiff.


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

Capt Rhan said:


> Lots of work done. You decking it in? I used to live in Pa when I was a kid. My Grandma was one of the last heirs to PPG. We lived in Camp Hill during the 59 snow it was up to the eves of our house. I got frost bite that year. NO desire to go back.


Yep, plan on putting in a deck, which will drain into the splash well. Still haven’t figured out if it’s realistic to make this thing self draining. 

Yea, PA stinks in the winter, and I hate the cold with a passion.


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

Zika said:


> Pretty work on the previous projects and good luck on this one. If it turns out like the others, you'll have a fine little skiff.


Thanks man! I’m looking forward to how much you can actually polish a turd


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

Spent a few hours grinding this weekend. I'm taking a 4 inch PVC pipe, ripping it in half and glassing it down the center of the hull. This will act as the central stringer, rigging tube, central deck support and drainage channel from the bow compartments. You will see where the first two bulkheads will go. The first will be for the anchor, the second will be dry storage/ electrical. Above the 2, the deck if course. There will be a rear deck that will contain the fuel tank (as far forward as possible) and storage and 2 rear sections of foam. From the central PVC longitude stringer, I will build lateral stringers/deck support. These cavities will be filled with 2lb expanding foam. So, then the deck goes down, I hope this all alleviates all of the "flex" these hulls are notorious for.


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

Also, I will need more coring material. I'm a big fan of CoreLite, but the only place that sells it up here in the arctic hellhole is 2 hours away. 1/2 inch sheet runs $120 a pop. I'm toying with the idea of using regular old Marine ply, which is $80 a sheet, and I can get it right up the street.

Thoughts? Also, I'm using 700 Vinyl Ester Resin, so most cheap foam is out.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Fletch said:


> Also, I will need more coring material. I'm a big fan of CoreLite, but the only place that sells it up here in the arctic hellhole is 2 hours away. 1/2 inch sheet runs $120 a pop. I'm toying with the idea of using regular old Marine ply, which is $80 a sheet, and I can get it right up the street.
> 
> Thoughts? Also, I'm using 700 Vinyl Ester Resin, so most cheap foam is out.


If you are set on the VE resin, I would not use the plywood. From everything that I have read, use epoxy for wood, it completely encapsulates it. Polyester and VE resins do not sufficiently hold out the water.


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

I’m trying to build this thing for as cheap as possible, you’re making it tough

The struggles of building boats up north, finding supplies is tough. All my stuff besides the core materials, everything comes from Florida, besides my marine wire, that ironically is from western PA (greg’s Marine wire supply)


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Taking shape.


----------



## Capt Rhan (Nov 8, 2017)

I am retiring here in Fla and selling my 30+year old tent and awning business. It is nice and warm here in N. central Fla. I live neer Gainesville and have been busy but am getting to old to keep going with things Tent Doctor Inc if you want to check it out.


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

yobata said:


> If you are set on the VE resin, I would not use the plywood. From everything that I have read, use epoxy for wood, it completely encapsulates it. Polyester and VE resins do not sufficiently hold out the water.


Actually VE resin is about 97percent waterproof and epoxy is 99 percent.
Dont group poly with VE

I rebuilt the same hull probably 10 years ago. Runs great and suprisingly dry. Very tippy with that round chine though. If i were to redo the boat again i would keep it light and stiff, and square off the chine from midships to stern


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Cut Runner said:


> Actually VE resin is about 97percent waterproof and epoxy is 99 percent.
> Dont group poly with VE
> 
> I rebuilt the same hull probably 10 years ago. Runs great and suprisingly dry. Very tippy with that round chine though. If i were to redo the boat again i would keep it light and stiff, and square off the chine from midships to stern


I'm sorry to have given out bad information, I have only worked with epoxy, but read and have been told by a naval engineer that epoxy is the only resin empervious to water intrusion.


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

Hey guys, found a dealer here that sells Wolf PVC Board. I'm using the leftover 3/4 Corelite for the transom and Bulkheads. Everything else will be the 1/2 inch Wolf Board, glassed on both sides. The PVC is roughly 25% lighter than Ply, so I hope to keep this thing rigid and relatively light. My local lake is restricted to 20HP, so I need to shave weight where possible. I know most people run 25HP on these boats, but it is what it is. If I see a 25/30HP blown up motor, maybe I'll take the intake and Carb and swap it (SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH)


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

Cut Runner said:


> Actually VE resin is about 97percent waterproof and epoxy is 99 percent.
> Dont group poly with VE
> 
> I rebuilt the same hull probably 10 years ago. Runs great and suprisingly dry. Very tippy with that round chine though. If i were to redo the boat again i would keep it light and stiff, and square off the chine from midships to stern


I had thoughts of running Chine boards. My buddy said it is a strange feeling the first time you put these things into a turn,,,,,they lay WAYYYYYYY over.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

First its a cool boat that should handle chop
What is the through hull hole for on the back portion of the hull
First time I've seen a build start with snow on it


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> First its a cool boat that should handle chop
> What is the through hull hole for on the back portion of the hull
> First time I've seen a build start with snow on it


There was a drain there. The center bench was a "cooler" or fish box. There was a rubber plunger, actually looked like it may have drained when the boat was underway. Either way, it is getting filled. The temperature really puts a stop to building, as I'll need a stretch of 60 degree plus days before things get tabbed in. In the meantime, I've cut the transom core, making stencils for the bulkheads and decks, buying supplies, and such. SOOOO, when the weather turns, it's full speed ahead. I'm hoping to have her ready for memorial day.


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

First line of business for glass work will be 2 more layers of 1708, and 1 layer of mat on the Transom skin. Using 2 3/4 corelite sheets laminated together, then 2 more layers of 1708 and mat. Should be very strong......probably overkill actually. Obviously using thickened resin to bond the core to the skin while clamping and screwing it in. Blah blah blah, all stuff you guys know.


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

The only design change I've made is building a center console. I really want the fish finder flush mounted and easy to see. Also, I can keep the battery and house systems in the console. Still haven't decided if it will have a seat, or I'll just use a cooler.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Fletch said:


> There was a drain there. The center bench was a "cooler" or fish box. There was a rubber plunger, actually looked like it may have drained when the boat was underway. Either way, it is getting filled. The temperature really puts a stop to building, as I'll need a stretch of 60 degree plus days before things get tabbed in. In the meantime, I've cut the transom core, making stencils for the bulkheads and decks, buying supplies, and such. SOOOO, when the weather turns, it's full speed ahead. I'm hoping to have her ready for memorial day.


Good luck man I'm sure you'll do a great job
Its not been over 60 down here in GA this month. 28 this morning


----------



## Capt Rhan (Nov 8, 2017)

BURRRrrrrrrr it's 67 here in High Springs Fla. But I'm heading out anyway. Foggy from Gulf but MUST put the parrots / Pirrots out before I leave. Had to bribe them with a potato chip tho.


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

Got some work done over the weekend. The basic shape of the transom core is cut out, and I have the stencils for the bulkheads and forward deck done. They need to be trimmed here and there for a more precise fit before the finals traced onto PVC board. Other than that, I've been busy stockpiling supplies for when the weather turns! We are in the upper 50's this week,,,,,,,,it's damn near "warm".


----------



## Capt Rhan (Nov 8, 2017)

Don't forget tubes for wiring to lights etc much cleaner when done. Just thinking


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

Capt Rhan said:


> Don't forget tubes for wiring to lights etc much cleaner when done. Just thinking


I hear ya! Actually putting stringers in the boat. Between the stringers, there will be no foam....so there will be a void I will use as a rigging/ drainage channel. I did have thoughts of using tubes as well, but I'm not sure it's necessary. I'm doing my best to keep the weight down.


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

Got the bulkheads and front deck cut out. We are getting some warm weather this week, so I'm hoping to get the transom core glassed together, and hopefully bonded to the transom skin. Thereafter, weather permitting, bedding/ tabbing in bulkheads and stringers.


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

It's been cold, so haven't been able to do much! However, it went into the 60's last week. Got the transom core glued, screwed and tabbed in. Next, 2 layers of 1708. After that, time to tab in the bulkheads and stringer system! Stay tuned!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Lookin good man


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2018)

Coming along nicely. Keep at it.


----------



## Capt Rhan (Nov 8, 2017)

any new picks?


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

Sorry guys, been slacking on uploading pictures and progress. As you all know, its been a cold spring, so progress has been a bit slow. Will be glassing in the stringers today, and tabbing in the transom brace/ rear deck supports as well. Will follow up shortly!


----------



## Jason45 (May 13, 2018)

Working on the same boat right now. Let me know how that platform up front feels when u get the boat in water please. I had the same idea but I don't want it to be tipsy when u stand on the front of the boat. Thanks also please post more pics as you get further along thanks. Grate work so far!!!


----------



## Jason45 (May 13, 2018)

Mine I started on last week


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

Jason45 said:


> Mine I started on last week


Jason, the feedback I have received from people that have built these, is that they are surprisingly stable. I guess that is why they are so popular. a buddy of mine did one with a trolling motor on the bow, he spent a lot of time up there and was impressed.


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Guest (May 22, 2018)

She’s coming together nicely! Keep at it, looking good.


----------



## Jason45 (May 13, 2018)

Fletch said:


> Jason, the feedback I have received from people that have built these, is that they are surprisingly stable. I guess that is why they are so popular. a buddy of mine did one with a trolling motor on the bow, he spent a lot of time up there and was impressed.


Thanks for getting back to me!!! You are defiantly doing a wonderful job on boxing the deck platforms in. Now that you assured me on the front deck I to will install a deck. Thanks!!!. The only thing is that my hull is cracked badly. Spider webs.not to concerned but I'm going to seal up the outside before I start on inside. Right now I'm grinding the outside paint off a bit at a time. Will fibreglass the outside then the inside. I have found that my hull has soft spots and is to thin to ignore. Oh well fiberglass is cheap lol. I will be following your project. Thanks again


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

Jason45 said:


> Thanks for getting back to me!!! You are defiantly doing a wonderful job on boxing the deck platforms in. Now that you assured me on the front deck I to will install a deck. Thanks!!!. The only thing is that my hull is cracked badly. Spider webs.not to concerned but I'm going to seal up the outside before I start on inside. Right now I'm grinding the outside paint off a bit at a time. Will fibreglass the outside then the inside. I have found that my hull has soft spots and is to thin to ignore. Oh well fiberglass is cheap lol. I will be following your project. Thanks again


Cool man! Keep updating the site with pictures, I want to follow along. 

What is interesting about these boats, is the deck is not cored, unlike the Johnsen style Skiffs. On top of that, as you mentioned, the glass is SUPER thin. All the flexing over time caused the gelcoat to spider crack. Mine is a complete mess on the bottom. I'm getting the build done before flipping it over and sorting out that nightmare.

However, the upside is, the boats are wildly light. Keep up the good work!


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

How is it I’m just seeing this thread? We talk every day dammit. Btw I’m the little evil bastard on his shoulder. It’s good to see your taking a lot of my advise. Since I’ve sold my skiff I don’t visit much. Get back to work!


----------



## jacques lemaire (Apr 17, 2018)

This is awesome! I have the exact same boat that i am about to cut everything out of the hull and add casting platforms and gunnel walls too. Iv used the boat like it sits with the bench seats and it's nicely stable. Even with 2 people. I think its more stable with more weight since the hull is super light to start.


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

jacques lemaire said:


> This is awesome! I have the exact same boat that i am about to cut everything out of the hull and add casting platforms and gunnel walls too. Iv used the boat like it sits with the bench seats and it's nicely stable. Even with 2 people. I think its more stable with more weight since the hull is super light to start.


Yep, I couldn't get over how light this boat is. Outside of the transom (2 sheets of 3/4 corelite), everything else is 1/2 composite, using 1708 glass. With everything it in, it should be ridiculously strong, and light. I can't wait to see this thing start to take shape.


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## jacques lemaire (Apr 17, 2018)

Looks like it’s coming along nicely! Did you build your own trailer as well ?


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Looking good. Your gonna love that front casting deck.


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

jacques lemaire said:


> Looks like it’s coming along nicely! Did you build your own trailer as well ?


hahahaha, no I did not build the trailer. I just hit it with galvanized paint, then did a metallic silver coat over that.


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

going to glass the bottom of the rear deck today, and paint the center storage/ electrical compartment.


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Shes starting to look real good. your going to love having that raised floor..should stiffen up that hull nicely


----------



## Capt Rhan (Nov 8, 2017)

Looking great


----------



## jacques lemaire (Apr 17, 2018)

Starting to take shape. I just finished mine last month and did basically all the same things you did. The floor helps a lot with the flex. I get 29 mph with 2 people on board using a 25 hp Yamaha. This boat is super fun to drive. Almost cuts like a jet ski. Good luck with the rest of your build


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

With the stringers, bedded and glassed, and a 3/4 inch thick deck glassed with 1708 on both sides, she should be pretty rigid. Ended up foaming both port and stbd sides as well under the deck, should keep the hull pretty quiet.


----------



## Fletch (Jan 9, 2018)

jacques lemaire said:


> View attachment 48340
> Starting to take shape. I just finished mine last month and did basically all the same things you did. The floor helps a lot with the flex. I get 29 mph with 2 people on board using a 25 hp Yamaha. This boat is super fun to drive. Almost cuts like a jet ski. Good luck with the rest of your build


Really like what you did with your build, and it is by far a much more "Finished" look than mine. I've built several boats before, painstakingly sanding fairing and such. This is definitely not one of those builds I think this will be "commercial" finish work at best.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

@Fletch any update? One of these just popped up in my area and has my attention.


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

KurtActual said:


> @Fletch any update? One of these just popped up in my area and has my attention.


Kurt I know exactly which one your talking about. Ive been fighting the urge to go see it and make him an offer. Go get it!


----------

